# 6265 Series three point linkage



## Daniel7000 (Apr 25, 2019)

I have just purchased a MF 6265 but have no idea how to operate the 3pl. Any help would be appreciated. (First decent tractor owned)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Daniel! I have no idea, but someone here might, but in the meantime, I'd be lining up an owners manual for the tractor.


----------



## Daniel7000 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Daniel! I have no idea, but someone here might, but in the meantime, I'd be lining up an owners manual for the tractor.


Thanks, Seems owners manuals are impossible to find for this series.


----------

